# Problem with a lighting fixture



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I'm having a problem with one of my fluorescent lighting fixtures. It is about 6 years old now and is a dual 48" t8 fixture 120v. It worked great up until recently when it went on the fritz and would randomly shut off at times and need to be played with a bit to get it going. Recently though it just died and I can't get it to start again. I tried two new bulbs with no luck but Im hoping it's something I can fix rather than buy something new. If anyone has any idea what might be wrong or where to start looking it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

ballast me thinks. I just had to replace my own single strip light ballast.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds likely to be a ballast issue. Is is an aquarium light or a shop light fixture? For a shop light, you can buy replacement ballasts from Rona/HD etc for $25-30. If it's T8, the bulbs are 32watts I believe. A replacement ballast would be marked something like "2xF32T8". Look for an electronic ballast, they are much more efficient than the old magnetic ones. Magnetic ones are cheaper but will cost you in the long run since they are about 15-20% less efficient.

If it's an aquarium light, a shop light ballast may not fit in the case, an electrical supply place may have one that fits or you could in theory drill holes and pass wires inside and mount the ballast on the outside.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Cory, is it the type that uses starters? They look like little white plastic 'cans'. Easy to replace.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I don't think it has a starter no. Usually I can see a starter poking out from the reflector but in this case there doesn't seem to be one. Im going to take it apart and see if the ballast is the issue. Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's a T8 fixture, you should be able to get a ballast from HD easily. Sounds like a dead ballast to me. Or a loose/dicsonnected wire.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You may find it cheaper to buy a new fixture than replace the ballast. I bought some CanArm fixtures with electronic ballast with power cord for $15.00.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BillD said:


> You may find it cheaper to buy a new fixture than replace the ballast. I bought some CanArm fixtures with electronic ballast with power cord for $15.00.


Would you mind sharing with us where you bought your fixture from?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought my 3 at Rona. I assumed they were being cleared, but, I saw them at CTC a few weeks later for the same price. One is still in the box, and 2 have been up and running for a while with no problems. They will take T8 or T12 tubes.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BillD said:


> I bought my 3 at Rona. I assumed they were being cleared, but, I saw them at CTC a few weeks later for the same price. One is still in the box, and 2 have been up and running for a while with no problems. They will take T8 or T12 tubes.


Thanks Bill, I did some poking around on google after I posted and it pointed to Rona as well. lol

Thanks for confirming it though!!


----------

